# one way ticket to Australia??? Need a Return?



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

hi all!
i wonder if anyone has information about this. I have emailed our CO in Washington - of course can't get a reply until Monday.

So trying to save money, as we need every penny to go back to Australia - i booked my husband and I, on one way flights to Australia with V Australia - I am an Aussie citizen, my husband has received his Permanent Migrant Visa (Spouse) subclass 100. We are in the USA. this saved us well over $1000.

However, when I get the e-tickets it says that the Australian Government will not allow entry into Australia unless that person has a return ticket or a forwarding fare out of Australia. Australian citizens and Resident Aliens are exempt.

I feel that my husband falls into the resident alien category, and surely as we are 'migrating' to Australia - a one-way ticket would be acceptable! but have a niggling worry that as this is his first trip to Australia with this Visa that there may be a problem.


Has anyone come across this?


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

*thats crazy *Chrissie you have the right to be here so why would you need a return ticket.I hope some-one can help you goodluck!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As you say, the reference on the eTicket excludes Citizens and Resident Aliens and that's because it is directed at visitors.
There will be no problem whatsoever in a person with a partner/spouse PR/TR visa entering on a one way ticket.
I am wondering whether the airline issuing the ticket has gone beyond their knowledge of the system for though New Zealand has the requirement for return/outward bound flights for visitors other than Australians I've never actually seen that as a requirement for Australia.
It could be Immi have issued a directive in order to deter the use of ETAs by people to get in an then apply for a PR onshore visa rather than an offshore visa.

*Edit:* Just checking and there's not even anything like that in the eligibility requirements for tourist visas and Oz has always been relatively flexible in realising that people may vary their travel plans and hence even provision for seeking a tourist visa onshore when no No Further Stay condition applies.
Could be an attempt by good old Virgin to drum up extra fares under guise of what they will claim is customer service.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> As you say, the reference on the eTicket excludes Citizens and Resident Aliens and that's because it is directed at visitors.
> There will be no problem whatsoever in a person with a partner/spouse PR/TR visa entering on a one way ticket.
> I am wondering whether the airline issuing the ticket has gone beyond their knowledge of the system for though New Zealand has the requirement for return/outward bound flights for visitors other than Australians I've never actually seen that as a requirement for Australia.
> It could be Immi have issued a directive in order to deter the use of ETAs by people to get in an then apply for a PR onshore visa rather than an offshore visa.
> ...


thanks Wanderer - that has put my mind at rest for the night!! It did perturb me that there was no alert or warning, when I was booking and paying for a one way tix on-line, the alert only came up AFTER payment....I did call Virgin - they said Visa requirements had nothing to do with them..........I think you're right Wanderer...yet again!!!
thanks,
chrissie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

At least they are honest with


> I did call Virgin - they said Visa requirements had nothing to do with them


But then why have something contrary on the eTicket!

I've sent them an email please explain and be interesting to see what they come back with.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> At least they are honest with
> But then why have something contrary on the eTicket!
> 
> I've sent them an email please explain and be interesting to see what they come back with.


thanks Wanderer, I'll be interested to see what they say. This is what was written on the e-ticket
_"ONWARD AND RETURN TRAVEL REQUIREMENTS OF AUSTRALIA
A return/onward ticket is required for all visitors to Australia. A return/onward ticket is not required for Australian nationals or alien residents.

PLEASE NOTE: These are guidelines only. V Australia recommends you contact the relevant government agency for your destination. Visa requirements are subject to change without notice. "_


----------



## desdeBsAs (Aug 27, 2010)

It's just being over cautious on their behalf. Stops anyone trying to reclaim a refund from them if they get denied boarding for whatever reason. I used to work for a travel agency in Melbourne and we used to get every passenger to sign a form that released all visa arrangement responsibilities from us. When they didn't arrange the visa themselves and got denied boarding (for destinations such as Vietnam at the time) they'd come straight back and try to blame it on us, but we had the form signed.

I have confidently booking one way tickets for us, my partner will be on a TR or PR spouse visa. I'm sure you'll be fine. I've booked with Qantas and I asked them did they need to see a copy of my partner's visa as he is travelling on a foreign passport and they said no, visas are the passenger's responsibility. They will sell the ticket with or without the visa.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

desdeBsAs said:


> It's just being over cautious on their behalf. Stops anyone trying to reclaim a refund from them if they get denied boarding for whatever reason. I used to work for a travel agency in Melbourne and we used to get every passenger to sign a form that released all visa arrangement responsibilities from us. When they didn't arrange the visa themselves and got denied boarding (for destinations such as Vietnam at the time) they'd come straight back and try to blame it on us, but we had the form signed.
> 
> I have confidently booking one way tickets for us, my partner will be on a TR or PR spouse visa. I'm sure you'll be fine. I've booked with Qantas and I asked them did they need to see a copy of my partner's visa as he is travelling on a foreign passport and they said no, visas are the passenger's responsibility. They will sell the ticket with or without the visa.


It does seem that VOz have gone the other way though and they are not so much saying that visas are a passenger responsibility but are misrepresenting the Immi regulations re visa requirements.


----------



## desdeBsAs (Aug 27, 2010)

for sure, but it's probably just over cautious on their part. I have a good friend who has a severe nut allergy so she has to check the ingredients on all packaging of food products. You'll find just about any packaged product will state that their product _may_ contain nuts or was produced in a factory where other products containing nuts are made.. even on the most unlikely of products. It's just preventing themselves from being sued. Similar sort of thing.

But you're right in that Voz have gone a step too far by not even quoting the right regulations. They are indeed just confusing and alarming their passengers and they should correct it.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks all for your reassurances.....I think one (meaning me!) becomes a tad paranoid after going through all the hoops with Immi. to obtain the Permanent Visa, so when i saw that - I did panic a bit!
Especially as I am going to Australia 6 weeks ahead of Thom to get a job and pave the way, and he will be entering Australia without me. I couldn't bear to come this far, and have him turned back at Customs.
So thanks again, and I do think it is naughty of V Australia to post that comment, as the implication is that you have just purchased a ticket that is not valid.
once again friends - thanks for your advise and support.


----------

